# Looking for video of Rick Mercer's Special with Troops in Bosnia 2000



## shadow (15 Dec 2006)

"We're here for a good time" video.
Is it available online to view?  I'm looking for something online, for Windows Media Player or Quicktime.
If anyone has a link it would be greatly appreciated!
Cheers
Shadow


----------



## Private Parts (15 Dec 2006)

There's a downloadable RealMedia version here:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/This_Hour_Has_22_Minutes:_Holiday_Special_2000


----------



## Scratch_043 (15 Dec 2006)

I will never EVER touch anything realmedia it's bugged to hades and back.

I'll see if I can find it in a different format


----------



## Pearson (15 Dec 2006)

I was fortunate enough to be in attendance at the CBC the night "This Hour has 22 Minutes" filmed the special. Very funny stuff with the Quinlan Quints and all. When they played the taped visit to Bosnia... well lets there was not a dry eye in the audience when the chopper pulled back to see the troops spell out "Hi Mom." Made me a fan of Mercer. 
I have also been trying to find it in wmv format.


----------



## 241 (16 Dec 2006)

I was over there on that tour, I have a copy on a Battle Group CD they put together  , PM me with you e-mail address and I will find the CD and e-mail the video to you.


----------



## shadow (16 Dec 2006)

Thanks for the help! 241, PM sent
I found a real media version also, but I hate to use rm also.

I was on Roto 6 and had just come home in September.  When they aired the special I was flooded with memories of my tour.
And maybe I shed a tear


----------



## simysmom99 (17 Dec 2006)

Why don't you try emailing the show?  They may be able to send you a link, or perhaps even a CD.


----------



## toonook12 (15 Nov 2021)

241 said:


> I was over there on that tour, I have a copy on a Battle Group CD they put together  , PM me with you e-mail address and I will find the CD and e-mail the video to you.


Good Morning! Is there any chance you still have a copy to share? I was on roto 7 (VK) when they were filming. Rick M has a new book out.


----------



## toonook12 (15 Nov 2021)

shadow said:


> "We're here for a good time" video.
> Is it available online to view?  I'm looking for something online, for Windows Media Player or Quicktime.
> If anyone has a link it would be greatly appreciated!
> Cheers
> Shadow


Hi, were you able to find anything? I too am looking for a copy of that.


----------



## Remius (15 Nov 2021)

toonook12 said:


> Hi, were you able to find anything? I too am looking for a copy of that.


This thread was 15 years ago.  That member was last seen in 2013, 8 years ago. He or she might not answer.


----------

